# Correct Sirius Receiver part # for A4



## TinMan.KC (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a newly purchased '08 A4 cab, and am looking for the Sirius adapter to enable satellite radio.. Dealer tells me correct part number is 
8E0 035 593 N.. Of course, I find plenty of SIRIUS RECEIVERs on the internet used.. major part number is the same 8E0 035 593, but each seems to have a different suffix letter such as D (listed as Audi), L (listed as VW-Audi). Is there really any difference between the units that esentualy have the same part number (except for the suffix letter)?
For an '08, is 2006-2008 the same chassis (B7?)
TIA
TinMan.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Correct Sirius Receiver part # for A4 (TinMan.KC)*

the difference between the letters at the end is basically the revision number. the very early ones did not support the tire sensors,some support the monson system,etc.almost anything from a 2007 or later will suffice. I had a complete compiled list but can't find it right at the moment. you can find some listings in the satellite swap thread in the classifieds that will help you...


----------

